# Im back , its been a while



## simbh (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok well , I think I havnt made a journal in about 1 year. So , Ill try to keep up with everything , training as well as diet. Right now , Im doing pretty good. Im turning 21 tomorrow. I get a trainning by a personnal trainer , good friend and knows his stuff  

Oh ya ,  Im 5'11 and weight 200 pounds even atm. Id like to get that to about 190. Would be awsome.

Well now Im going to sleep , was nice seing you all .


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

Not a very good first entry, but it will do. I guess today is your birthday then. Happy birthday. 21rst......so its about time to get hammered tonight then huh?


----------



## simbh (Jul 4, 2006)

ya , thx a lot. Im actually just making a quick post , Im going to workout in a few mins. I wont be drinking tonight , since I got called for a job interview tomorrow morning and its a job I really want. So , the drinking will be done tomorrow night


----------



## simbh (Jul 4, 2006)

just came back from the gym. Everything went well , had very nice pumps tonight. It was my 2nd back training on this new training so I was done doing ''weight testing if I can call it that''.

So here is my training.

*Row machine*  3x10      140~150lbs
*1 arm cable row standing* 2x8       75lbs
*Rope seated cable row  *3x12       60lbs
*Mid gripe cable pull-over*  2x12   85lbs
*Close gripe pulldown *3x10  120lbs
*Hyperback +bb row* 2x8   30lbs   (I actually did 8 instead of 12 , which is an improvement from last time. This exercise is just insane for the lower back , it burns after 5 reps)
*Wide neutral grip pulldown 3x10*   120lbs


Tempo is 301 for every exercise. So basically its 3 secs when Im doing the resistance part and 1 sec when Im doing the power part.

Rest is 60 sec in between each set.


----------



## simbh (Jul 5, 2006)

Today was a off day for me. No training, but tomorrow morning Im doing my legs.

Ohhhhhhhhh no :S


----------



## simbh (Jul 7, 2006)

ok , well I skipped a day in my journal (yesterday.) I did my leg training. God I just hate that , I sooooooooooooooooooooooooo hate it , but I do it every week . 

Deadlift mid stiff (222)  3x10 185lbs
Leg curl 1 & 1/2 (301)   3x10  70,55,55lbs
Db Wide lunge (301)  2x7   20lbs db
Leg extension 1 & 1/2  (301) 3x7  130lbs
Front Squat  (311)  2x8  95lbs
Leg press 1 leg (322) --->Did not do it , machine had 3 people waiting for it , so I told myself screw it.

My legs still hurt today. And for those interrested , the numbers in the brackets are my tempo for each exercise.


----------



## simbh (Jul 8, 2006)

Well today was my bicep and tricep workout . It went awsome. I went early (around 11 am ) and I had awsome pumps. Funny thing , Since about a year and a half now , I don't care how much I lift , I really try my best to have the best form and Ive had awsome gains with that. Anyways , point being that this girl kept looking at me. As I was doing rope hammer curls , I look over my shoulder and she was staring at me  Too bad I had to leave and give my buddy a ride cuz he had to work shortly after that. But its not the first time I see her , so I guess Ill have to go talk to her next time I see her. See guys , don't need to lift heavy weights , I found that girls actually like when guys do things right and not pretend to be herculees 

Anyways , enough said , here was my training.

Bicep
BB mid-wide-Close grip curl  4-4-4 (one after the other ) 2 times 60lbs
Dumbell hammer curl incline 3x10 (25 and 20 pounds)
Rope curl cable 4x10  95lbs~100lbs
Preacher EZ curl close 4x10  Bar +42pounds

Tricep
Close grip pushdwon 3x12 110lbs
BB extension laying down bar  3x10  +40lbs
DB extension twist  2x10  20~15lbs
Bench dips with 25lbs --> 3x10 

All the exercises have a tempo of 301 except for the first bicep one which is 222

I also did 3x20 sets of a sort of swiss ball crunch with cable (kinda hard to explain , but works great)

Thats it for today 

Cya all later


----------

